# Chest press weight differences Barbell vs dumbbell



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Just out of interest here,

Firstly do you notice similar weight diffences as you progress thought training years (eg if you press 100kg barbell flat press, and 30kg dumbells flat press - thats 30kg weight difference 100-70)

As you progress to say 110, would/should you be then pressing 40kg dumbbells to again keep that 30kg diffence in reality?

Reason im asking this is because recently my dumbbell work has progressed well, yet i still cant seem to crack heavy presses on the barbell... How can i progress with dumbbells (obv getting stronger over the year) yet still be stuck in a rutt with barbell presses?

Im putting it down to form possbily?


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

If your barbell bench is going up then your dumbell press should go up as well. It doesn't have to be by exact amounts though as you are suggesting.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Dont worry about amounts too much!


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

No i understand it wont run in that method precisely....My barbell press is not progressing, dumbbell is mate


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sometimes that just happens, as you said could be something to do with form. Could also be you have been doing more dumbell press than bench recently and are just getting better at it


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Dumbbell presses involve more muscle groups in different ways in addition to what a barbell press does because you have to balance the two dumbbells. It could be that you have not only begun to nail the technique (more of that involved as well), but also built up your 'support strength' for lack of a better term.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

maybe with your bench pressing your trying to add too much at once? just try by adding the minimum like 1.25 each side


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats possibly where im going wrong, smallest i have is 2.5 plates fella!

(bamse) - Yeah maybe im taking to the dumbbell technique slightly better instead of the barbell work, Il stick to dumbbell anyway as i get far better gains,pumps and less injury anyway. Forgot to mention i tweaked my rotor cuff months back when i started trainign again.

Il just try monitor what im doing and hopefully break through this barrier, either way its quite frustrating when im seeing training partners crankin up the weight!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think who ever taught you maths needs to be sacked.


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Im so poor at Dumbbells yet good at bench , my balance is **** ( i cant hold 2 cups of tea with out spilling 1/4 of them both, so yeah its down to form etc ,


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

It's a lot to do with form and placement of the bar/db's. When you do db presses, you'll most prob find your range of motion is totally different and not straight up/down like on barbell. Also, its easier to get in a good fixed position, with a solid core and shoulder blades pinched together, to push more weight on barbell, where on db, you get them, fall back on the bench and don't get time to set or fix position as such. Two very similar and very different lifts


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation, except my d'bell press is actually better than m b'bell press, the main reason being that i b'bell press once in a blue moon and i'm not used to it. Has d'bell work been your sole focus recently?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I tend to swap between dumbell press and barbell press every few months and they do help each other. It takes a few weeks to learn the exercise again and get the technique but I do find they tend to increase in about the same ratio provided the form used for each stays the same.


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

i dumbell press 48kg for 6 reps, but come barbell and i struggle hard with 80kg. so for me its relatively similar.

like other people have said though, its all to do with which one you train more of....do dumbells loads and be ace at dumbell presses and vice versa.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Apparently the ratio for most people with bench pressing is to db press around 75% (both bells together) of what they can barbell bench press, and machine press 115% of what they can barbell press (for similar numbers of reps and assuming as similar as possible technique - lowering to similar position on chest, similar grip/db width apart etc).

Is not as simple as that though as generally the movement you do most you'll be stronger on, and some people have bodyshapes more suited to one movement in particular (depth of ribcage, length of arms, muscle insertion positions etc). Also, if you always do db presses after bb presses (or vice versa) then of course you'll be most likely to be weaker on the second movement due to always doing it pre fatigued.


----------

